# Erasing Graduated Filter



## Norfolk Lad (Oct 13, 2014)

In the October issue of Photoplus (Canon) magazine it was stated  that in version 5, Adobe had added an erase feature to the Graduated Filter tool.  Is that correct and if so, where do I access it?  I don't see it anywhere in my version 5.6.
JW


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 13, 2014)

It's only in Camera Raw at this stage, though I expect to see it in Lightroom eventually. See this thread for a little more information.


----------



## davidedric (Oct 13, 2014)

Interesting,  Jeremy. 

Could you say a little more about what you are looking to achieve? 

With the graduated,  circular and adjustment brush tools,  dialing in a negative number will precisely cancel out a positive number with the same slider.    It sounds as if you are looking for something else? 

Dave

(edit) I was typing at the same time as Jim,  but would still be interested to know what you need to do.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 13, 2014)

Dave, the new feature that Jeremy refers to will allow part of a graduated filter effect to be brushed out, e.g. applying a grad filter to a sky, then being able to brush away the (unwanted) effect on objects which protrude above the horizon.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Oct 13, 2014)

Jim,

Thank you for both your replies.  You have explained very clearly the possibilities of erasing a grad.  I note that the information in the magazine was incorrect as it referred specifically to Lightroom.  Many thanks.


----------

